# Plastisol Transfers for cheap



## coprinjack3 (Mar 26, 2013)

What companies offers Plastisol transfers at good prices?


----------



## vikki007 (Dec 25, 2007)

Can not only look for prices. is it?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

coprinjack3 said:


> What companies offers Plastisol transfers at good prices?


There is a sticky at the top of this section with a link to a list of vendors....Many websites are listed and many websites have prices....


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

The company at the top is very expensive.



vikki007 said:


> Can not only look for prices. is it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a list http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Best deal out there for 1 color, 9X12 or less is F & M. 15 cents each with a $20 setup.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

The two cheapest that I have found that seem to be of good quality is Silver Mountain Graphics and SEMO.....


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Personal experience...
I can tell you $ for $...Semo beats F&M (which does good work) for me because you can gang images on any size transfers..even the 1 color special they run. And with F&M set up charge they are about neck and neck on the bottom line.


----------



## mkabat (Feb 14, 2014)

coprinjack3 said:


> What companies offers Plastisol transfers at good prices?


 You can check www.plastisoltransfer24.com

but it's based in Europe...

Martin


----------

